# [SOLVED] HELP Red Alert 3 skirmish problem



## snowdawn (Dec 25, 2009)

Guys please help. I just started to play Red Alert 3 and I noticed that I cannot play in Single player mode(skirmish). I cannot play any maps. It won't start up. The Multiplayer is good it works perfect. I a play most of the time in singe player mode to try the mods for RA3. Thanks guys in advance.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: HELP Red Alert 3 skirmish problem*

Hey mate,

Have you tried Reinstalling?

If not, use Revo Uninstaller (link in my signature) to uninstall it and then reinstall the game.

Hope this fixes it,
Redeye


----------



## snowdawn (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: HELP Red Alert 3 skirmish problem*

I tried to reinstall the deauthorize the game so I can get 1 more install back. It won't work mate. I still cannot play single player/skirmish. There is no new patches. I don't know what is wrong.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: HELP Red Alert 3 skirmish problem*

do you get any errors when selecting a SP map?
did you remove all the remaining from the registry and from your HDD when you uninstalled it?


----------



## snowdawn (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: HELP Red Alert 3 skirmish problem*

@Rockmaster there is not error. I cannot select the following: map, faction, map openings, computer opponents and color. When I uninstall my RA3 I did not check in my Hard Drive. I think i have not delete/remove the RA3 in my Documents. Do I have to remove them all when i uninstall the game?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: HELP Red Alert 3 skirmish problem*

yes you have to
this is the good think about Revo uninstaller, it lets you remove all the game's remaining from the registry and from your HDD, uninstall the game and remove all the remaining when prompted
restart your PC and reinstall the game again


----------



## snowdawn (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: HELP Red Alert 3 skirmish problem*

@rockmaster if i won't use the Revo Uninstaller and just remove the rest of the game it won't work? I saw in the site or Revo there is a purchase version of it. The free version is enough and it will work?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: HELP Red Alert 3 skirmish problem*

The free version is the actual thing(with some missing advanced features), but you can only use it for 30 days. The free version is fine to use in this situation.


----------



## snowdawn (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: HELP Red Alert 3 skirmish problem*

Thanks elvenleader3. I will try this and I am sure it will work. Thanks also Redeye3323 and 
RockmasteR for the replies. I will mark it solve. Thanks again guys.


----------

